# bunbuncity on eBay?



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 8, 2006)

Should I invest in these brushes?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-13-pcs-GOAT-...cmd  ZViewItem
if you go to their store, they have different sets and a few other colors but they're all very similar...
I'm weary to buy from them since you never really know if they're 100 percent goat hair, plus they're not double crimped (something I like).
Yet they have excellent feedback...
I'm on a tight budget so the price is nice for me, what do you all think I should do?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 8, 2006)

They look nice and they are a good value in my opinion. Plus they are super cute!
I say why not?


----------



## more_please (Jan 10, 2006)

Those brushes are sooo cute! Will you post if you get them? I'd love to hear about the quality


----------



## sigwing (Jan 11, 2006)

omg...I looked at some of the buy it now sets & the shipping is like 18.50 and 17.00 for each add'l item???


There are some pretty nice collections, though!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_omg...I looked at some of the buy it now sets & the shipping is like 18.50 and 17.00 for each add'l item???


There are some pretty nice collections, though!_

 
I know! I read the comments, including the negative and neutral ones, and someone complained about that...apparently he says he makes money off of the shippin cost, and tries to keep the actual cost low. Now, I don't know how much it is to ship from Hong Kong, but 16-18 dollars is A LOT. I haven't ordered the brushes, because I'm picky with them...though that set is really cute!


----------



## sigwing (Jan 12, 2006)

Dreamergirl, I hadn't looked at the feedback.  And it is a cute set you have your eye on!  But I noticed some of his sets seem a little nicer than others...and I was tempted with one, but the s/h cost held me back!  In fact, I think the one I was really wanting, with a huge assortment of little shadow brushes & a nice looking fan brush, said it was "Jordana" brand, which I'm wondering if those are available elsewhere.  I Googled Jordana, since it's a cosmetic brand, but they didn't show brushes on their website. hmm...


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 12, 2006)

i bought the 21 pc brush set. i love them!!! very good quality. better then the mac teal set imo. i bought them almost a year ago, i still love them to this day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 these are the ones i bought http://cgi.ebay.com/21-pcs-PONY-GOAT...cmdZViewI  tem . im actually thinking about buying another set here soon to use for my buisness. i really love the pink ones.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 12, 2006)

@ Eye<3Colour: great! I was really hoping to talk to someone that has them! Would you mind taking pictures of them? I like the ones on eBay, but I'd like to see some "real life" pics, if you're not too busy . I would really appreciate it! But if not that's ok too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .I love the pink ones as well! Also, how long was the shipping (if you remember)?
TIA!!!
*haha I'm all excited now*


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_@ Eye<3Colour: great! I was really hoping to talk to someone that has them! Would you mind taking pictures of them? I like the ones on eBay, but I'd like to see some "real life" pics, if you're not too busy . I would really appreciate it! But if not that's ok too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .I love the pink ones as well! Also, how long was the shipping (if you remember)?
TIA!!!
*haha I'm all excited now*_

 

sure no problem, i will get it to it sometime this afternoon/evening


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you!!! omgosh omgosh excited!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 13, 2006)

ok so im off work today and i promise i will do it. i will do it as soon as i get off this board!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 13, 2006)

i was a lil shaky, seeing as i havnt had my diet coke or breakfast yet. lol. but here is the best i could do. i had to hold them cause my cat kept wanting to play with them..


----------



## lovejam (Jan 13, 2006)

Those pink brushes are SO. CUTE. Haha, I've got a brush boner. XD

Maybe next month I'll buy a set. They're just way too cute to pass up. And I love goat hair brushes.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you so much Eye<3Colour! These pics to them WAY better justice than the ones on the auction. I want the pink ones so bad now! Thanks again


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Thank you so much Eye<3Colour! These pics to them WAY better justice than the ones on the auction. I want the pink ones so bad now! Thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no problem. the pics could of been better, and the brushes are dirty due to usage


----------



## cherripi (Feb 1, 2006)

I bought the same set as Eye<3Colour too! I love the brushes, not too hard and not too soft. Paying for the whole thing (including shipping) is still cheaper than buying most brushes in the store in US. So why not??


----------



## cyens (Feb 2, 2006)

mmMmMM I'll get the pink set I think


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 3, 2006)

do you ladies know if these are better than the MAC holidat brush set 2005?  I was looking for them on ebay and they were around 50 bucks !!! I've heard they werent all that great so I wonder if these pink brushes would be better. Plus they are sooo pretty.  oh btw, are pony and goat hair soft?? Thanks a bunch !


----------



## cyens (Feb 3, 2006)

goat hair kind is the best for make-up brushes

anyhow, im prolly gettin the pink set or an other goat hair set in april when my no-buy is over


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yea I think I might as well get a set by bunbuncity. Personally, I like squirrel hair for all of my makeup brushes. (though I prefer goat hair for eyeshadow brushes) then of course sable for lip brushes, and acrylic/synthetic for eyebrows and etc. Badger is nice but not for me, as well as pony hair. 
My only concern with the pink set is being able to see how much color the brush pics up. I would prefer a white, dark brown or black brush.
But I'm sure lovin that price!!! Its the main reason why I want them


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Goat hair is soft, but it depends on the quality. For example, top end goat hair is the best, usually. Most cosmetic companies make their brushes out of Goat (capra) hair, like  smashbox, body & soul, bobbi brown, etc.


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 8, 2006)

I just ordered the pink brushes on ebay.  Hopefully I will get it this week ? *crosses fingers* i dont know how long it would take for them to ship it to me.  from hong kong to san jose, Ca.  I'll post some pix when i get them =)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 8, 2006)

oh another San Jose member!!! Sorry I get all excited when I see people from my city on here lol...let us know how it turns out!


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 8, 2006)

i'll post some pictures when i get them.  i cant wait ! ! !


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Feb 9, 2006)

I received my set of the pink brushes this morning!! They only took 3 days to get to the uk!
So far they seem pretty good quality, the hair is a nice texture. I haven't used them to apply make-up yet but i'll be using them tomorrow so i'll let you know what they're like


----------



## cyens (Feb 9, 2006)

I ordered the 16 set with goat hair that got white handles and the black " leather look " bag. I'll post pictures and comment when I recieve and used them.


----------



## labwom (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh no I want the pink ones too!! I dont even like pink. wtf!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 10, 2006)

ooh kissmypinkstar, will you post pics? Pretty pleeeease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Cyens, I can't wait to see yours! **excited**


----------



## cyens (Feb 10, 2006)

Dreamergirl3: I see your being a smart shopper, waiting for everyone to buy some first before you make a move.... LOL its ok, I do the same


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 
_Dreamergirl3: I see your being a smart shopper, waiting for everyone to buy some first before you make a move.... LOL its ok, I do the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, yes! Plus, I am picky about my brushes. It's almost hard to believe that at these prices, the brushes aren't that bad! That, and I'm broke bwahahaha. Thanks again everybody


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ooh kissmypinkstar, will you post pics? Pretty pleeeease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Cyens, I can't wait to see yours! **excited**_

 
I'll post some tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Used them to apply my make-up today and they were great! xx


----------



## cyens (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I believe a brush is a brush. Like they say, the brush doesnt make the artist. 

If they sucks at aplying make-up, I use them to paint my canvas'... no lost here lol


----------



## lovejam (Feb 24, 2006)

Just received the pink brushes, and most of them are... Okay, I guess. The blush and powder brushes are good and soft, and while all the e/s brushes are a bit rough, I'm sure I can use a couple.

However, the fan brush's hairs are falling out, and the angle brush is so stiff I can't use it at all. Also, most of the brushes had little brown specks in them, like dirt or something.

I cleaned all the brushes, and some of them softened up a bit, but all in all... This wasn't a wise purchase. Had the person been selling just the blush and powder brushes, I would have gone for those. As it is, I paid almost $30 for a set of brushes that, for the most part, I won't really be able to use.

In the future, I'll just do what I've been doing: Very slowly building up a collection of high-quality expensive brushes. I feel like an idiot for falling for the cute brushes with the small pricetag. Oh, well. I'll keep the ones I like, and maybe just toss the ones I can't use. Which sucks, since I'll end up keeping like four brushes out of a 13-piece set. I guess I've learned my lesson.


----------



## cyens (Feb 25, 2006)

Damn... I havent recieved my kit yet, and for 14$ US shipping, 14days to ship is realy expensif!!!

well I dont have the same kit as you, I hope there better, anyhow, if those suck for make up, in the painting bin they go!!! SO they will still be usuable


----------



## cyens (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok girls this if very important!!!

DON'T buy from this seller, I just got tottally scammed by him!!!
He just told me that my letter was returned to him because it was the wrong adress. And its not true, it was the right adress. And he doesnt want to give me a full refund. ANd the shipping is the most expensive part. What a bummer, I paid 30$ to recieve nothing at all. I got scammed twice on ebay this month... Im so sad, I need a hug... :'(


----------



## depecher (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh no!!! I am soo incredibly sorry. Can you file a claim with either ebay or Paypal? There has to be something that you can do to teach this jerk a lesson. Bah! Leave him negative feedback for SURE!


----------



## cyens (Feb 25, 2006)

If I leave him negative feedback e said he'll negative me back...on him  my feedback doesn nothing, on me there a hudge impact, because I have barely any.

He doesnt want to refund the shipping to me and he's asking me to repay for the shipping again, which I refuse to do. he doesnt event want to refund me half the shipping cost saying he'll loose money

Any Ebay expert advices PLEASE
I want to know what I should do!!!!
How can I file a claim... I want my money back ( so i can buy 1 realy good brush insted )


----------



## bai_xue (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! He's a jerk! How did you pay? With PayPal or money order? 
You can file a dispute with eBay by using the dispute console located in "my ebay". If you paid via PayPal, you can also file a claim with them & get your money back.
HTH!


----------



## cyens (Feb 25, 2006)

I paid with pay pal. How does filee a claim works?


----------



## bai_xue (Feb 26, 2006)

cyens,
I sent you a PM


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 26, 2006)

I would file a claim with both ebay and paypal.  I hope you saved that letter he sent saying he would leave you a negative.  That should be sent to ebay as well....I really despise sellers like this.  They give ebay a really bad name!


----------



## lokailyve (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 
_Ok girls this if very important!!!

DON'T buy from this seller, I just got tottally scammed by him!!!
He just told me that my letter was returned to him because it was the wrong adress. And its not true, it was the right adress. And he doesnt want to give me a full refund. ANd the shipping is the most expensive part. What a bummer, I paid 30$ to recieve nothing at all. I got scammed twice on ebay this month... Im so sad, I need a hug... :'(_

 
wow, what a total jerk!! i hope you get your money back.


----------



## cyens (Feb 26, 2006)

I kept all his email, including the email with a picture of the package that got returned to him with the right adress on it. It doesnt even look shipped.

It so anoying that he keeps on acusing me of giving the wrong adress to paypal, I got a parcel with the same adress yesterday dammit!!!

there a lot of email, but I hate when a sellers with a lot of feedbacks is like: " if you negative me, I'll negative you. " Because on me its a hudge deal with only 20 feedbacks, but him, its like a needle in a hay stack...


----------



## cyens (Feb 26, 2006)

Good news, he decided to send it to me if I paid 2$ for register mail with tracking number....
( after I filed a claim )

I hope these brushes are worth the fuss.....


----------



## bai_xue (Feb 26, 2006)

Funny how he changed his tune after you filed a claim! I'm glad everything's going to work out for you.


----------



## lovejam (Feb 26, 2006)

I absolutely hate eBayers who leave negative feedback as a way of retaliating against a person who gave *them* negative feedback.

UPDATE: Tried the blush and powder brushes. After one use, so many hairs came out that I can't use them again. I had a feeling these brushes would reflect their pricetag, but I didn't know they'd suck *this* much.

It's okay. I'll just save money by not buying any makeup for a few months, and then I'll spend whatever I saved on as many *good* brushes as I can get.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Feb 26, 2006)

sorry your brushes didnt turn out the way you wanted them to. the set i got about a year ago were awesome, but they may have been a diff hair and quality.


----------



## cyens (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok after all that fuss... ( that got deleted: my item was returned, file a claim then reviece them )

Those brushes are great actually... ( yes the mascara won, brow brush, conceler brush and sponge tip sucks though but it doesn count )

They are realy good and I would recomend them to anyone who want to start a kit of brushes for ULTRA cheap


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 16, 2008)

my friends and I decided to order the kabuki brushes.... they're definitely soft, full and dense but there was a major problem with quality control. My friend's kabuki bled ALOT!. I was turning the water green. Mine on the other hand didn't bleed too much but it was shedding worse than my dog! and tuffs of hair would come out. It has gotten better but it's still shedding. My other friend's kabuki hasn't arrive yet and we're gonna see how hers turn out.

On the plus side, the case is very cute. the color of the handles are great too. I got the red one and the handle was a beautiful metallic red. and of course, it's really dense and full which was what I was looking for so great for buffing mineral foundation.

It's not very expensive so it's probably worth the try...  but I'm still considering getting a different kabuki


----------

